# Cheap plows



## EpicDewd (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey guys. Looking at getting a plow for my 2009 Honda Rancher AT (420CC 4x4 Dual Clutch)

I've been looking at the Tusk City Slicker plow. It's cheap and seems okay.

I'll only be plowing a few driveways + some sidewalks.

Was wishing I had a plow Thursday - Friday (Decent snow storm)

Any other recommendations on the plow? It'll be a winch lift. Thanks.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Once you start plowin with a quad you will love it !! You will end up plowin more than you think, your driveway, your sidewalks, then the neighbour's driveway, then the guy down the road wants you to plow for him, etc, etc. *DON'T cheap out on a plow !!! *You will be limited with what and how much you can do. I have a '08 Honda 420 ( Rancher) and I have a *Moose County plow*. I love it !!!! Works awesome for driveways as it works like a plow truck. The plow is tapered, high on one side low on the other. So when you get going it really throws the snow out from where you are plowin. With a cheap plow you will be *fixin* more than plowin and that is no fun !!!!


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 23, 2009)

the tusk plow is by no means cheap- I have heard it is basically the same as an eagle plow. I purchased an eagle plow and it's by no means cheap. This is just as heavy duty as the moose except I like eagles mid mount better then the moose. The moose and eagle are both very well built. Both built in the USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the Tusk City slicker. Its well made and I've had no problems for 3 years.. so far so good no complaints. I deffinately don't think its cheap quality, and if it is I guess I don't need anything more fancy


----------



## EpicDewd (Dec 13, 2009)

Heh. By cheap I meant 200-300 dollars cheaper then some of the other brands.

Thanks for the good feedback on the plow harlee79. I will be purchasing this. Btw what kind of quad do you have it on?


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

definitely recommend winch!!!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

EpicDewd;903501 said:


> Any other recommendations on the plow? It'll be a winch lift. Thanks.





WayneSnow;904860 said:


> definitely recommend winch!!!


I'm pretty sure that's what he's using.


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm using the 60" City Slicker on my Mule 610. I got a great deal on mine when I got it, from Rocky Mountain ATV. Seems like I got free shipping and a bunch of extras at the time, not sure if they are doing the same type of thing now or not. Happy Plowing...


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

ALC-GregH;905007 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what he's using.


missed that part


----------



## EpicDewd (Dec 13, 2009)

I will be picking up a 2000lb winch shortly. Specially with winter coming, that means the quads might fall into the ice and may be a little harder to get out


----------

